# Please help us find a solid black German Shepherd puppy (NY)



## SON (Jul 6, 2015)

Please help us find a reputable German Shepherd breeder with solid black puppies. We're looking for short or long coat, male or female (I'd like a male and my wife wants a female). We live in Binghamton, NY and are willing to travel up to 4 or 5 hours max. Our price range is $1500 to $1800. It's been difficult locating a reputable breeder. I've learned the evil ways of the puppy mills so I need someone's help finding a pup. I appreciate any and all help. Thanks. 

David


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I sent you a private message about the other thread. 

I have met dogs from Wolfstraum and have always liked them - they can be around other dogs without issue and that's important to me, neutral to social with people depending on what they are doing (I've seen them at big flyball tournaments, so they are working and involved in that so will be neutral while focused - also nice). 

While the actual puppy will depend on your goals for what you do with it, getting a solid dog from a good breeder is important for every pet dog, who is expected to exercise better judgment than their people most of the time! 

Thanks for doing the research!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in your area. What are you looking for other than color? There is a whole lot more to recommending the right breeder for you.


----------



## SON (Jul 6, 2015)

Jax, 

Thanks for the reply. Other than being solid black I'd really only need the dog to be brought up with love and kindness by someone who takes pride in breeding him/her. I'd like the dog to come from a good pedigree and if possible it would be nice if it's parents had their hips and bones checked. 

Otherwise I'm not too picky. My dream puppy would be a male, short hair, smart and calm. Just hoping for a completely black pup (like Batman). Thanks so much! 

And we'd really like to get a puppy, not an older doggie. Thanks again


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of activity level? Neighborhood walks, hiking?

Health tested breeding stock, smart, off switch, male, stock coat, black.


----------



## SON (Jul 6, 2015)

Jax, 

That sounds perfect. Activity level medium I suppose. I really like calm, smart dogs. Neighborhood walks for sure, playing in the back yard. I work 3rd shift, my wife 1st so there will always be someone home with the puppy. We have 2 other dogs (Mario, a Maltese boy who is smart and clam, follows me everywhere) and Banjo, my wife's dog (a bishon poodle who was born handicapped with a bad back leg). My daughter is almost two and my son 4 so I guess that factors in. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Related to this topic I hope...

Do you find the solid blacks in show lines as well as working?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen solid blacks in ASL. Not in WGSL. Typically working lines, IME (which is limited)


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

DutchKarin said:


> Related to this topic I hope...
> 
> Do you find the solid blacks in show lines as well as working?


Yep, they're definitely out there... One of my dog's litter sisters is solid black.

http://www.gsdca.org/Noframes/2014_Shows/GSDCA_Regional_GSDCW.pdf

page 8.


----------



## SON (Jul 6, 2015)

Come back Jax


----------



## SON (Jul 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide

Here is a list of some reputable breeders of working line German Shepherd Dogs (the webpage explains the criteria used, including health certifications and working titles, etc). Only a couple are actually in NY, and neither of them have puppies at the moment, but some places will ship a puppy to you, although that will cost extra money. You can browse these yourself to see if any have what you are looking for available.

Actually - I thought these were all working line breeders, but I see Woodside there, and those are American Show Line. There is a disclaimer about some exceptions to their criteria. Anyway, this list not exhaustive, and I think they are MOSTLY working lines, so there might still be other reputable show line (American and West German) breeders you could look at. Solid black puppies are more common with WL, I believe, but as others pointed out, they do sometimes appear in SL. 

Many breeders of working line GSDs will preferentially place their puppies in working homes, but the pups with drives that might be more suitable for an active family companion can go to pet homes. When you find a breeder you are interested in, you contact them and let them know what kind of dog you're looking for, and if all works out they can match the puppy best suited to you.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

It looks like Blackthorn Working German Shepherds has a litter with solid blacks on the ground now, but I'm not sure if they are all spoken for. Their site says puppies typically cost $1800-$2000. They are in Virginia, not sure if they ship.

Just know that working line dogs can be very high energy, they needs lots of exercise - physical, as well as mental stimulation through training!

Edited: It looks like the puppies are spoken for, but they are expecting another litter in August. Anyway, research the differences between working line and show line, peruse the reputable breeders on that list (which again is mostly working line) to see which meet your criteria, then contact them and let them know what you're looking for in a dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, it's highly doubtful you'll walk into a litter from a good breeder. Most have lists, litters reserved. So if you are looking for one immediately, it probably won't happen.

Second, you are looking for a black.
1) Black breeder - most likely BYB if that is what they "specialize" in.
2) ASL - There are some good breeders out there. No idea what they charge. But the temperament might be what you are looking for. I know of a nice breeder in NH that has blacks in his lines.
3) Working line - There is a wide variety of temperament and drives. And the off switch. You need an off switch. You need to make your criteria clear and be totally honest about your current dogs and toddlers.

Nothing wrong with wanting a color. I wanted the black boy from Seger's litter and ended up with a sable. And he ROCKS. So maybe don't get stuck on the color. Find the breeder and request that color IF it's the right dog for you. But don't get stuck there. I would not trade by boy for all the blacks in the world. Including his father.

My suggestion to you, is to go visit some clubs as you are centrally located to several within 3 hours of you. Watch the dogs. Find dogs you like and find the breeder. IPO clubs here
United Schutzhund Clubs of AmericaClubs & Events - United Schutzhund Clubs of America

There are a couple of AKC clubs in the area. They have a show in Appalachian in August I think. They will have ASL's there for conformation. Not sure when that is. There is an agility trial coming up at Chenango (I think).
Susque-Nango Kennel Club
Events | Susque-Nango Kennel Club
Look up more clubs by googling or AKC site ( the Binghamton German Shepherd Club is a joke. Just a bunch of facebook people supporting bad breeders so stay away from that)



I will tell you there are two breeders in your area that I do not care for. One is ASL and one is WGSL. so make sure you spend time with the animals.

There is a conformation show in New Windsor NY this weekend. There is an IPO club local to you where you can meet some dogs if you pre-arrange a visit with the TD. when I was looking for a puppy, I had a thread for breeders in the NE. I was looking for a sport dog but these breeders may have a pet temperament/drive puppy in a litter.
www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/185707-east-coast-working-line-breeders.html

Personally, I think you need to take a bit of time and go watch some dogs. Figure out what you like and what you can handle because it sounds like you have a full house right now with dogs and toddlers.


----------



## SON (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. I need some time to look everything over and do some research. And thanks to Lee for all her help too.


----------

